# Anadrol  75 gummy raspberry gummy bears with zip



## Ironbuilt (Aug 4, 2013)

Made a grip a these down at my bros in calif today. 
50 count silicone gummy bear candy form
Raspberry ciroc vodka
Drol raw
Raspberry extract
Jelatin
Effedrin raw
Glucose
Melt drol raw in 52 cc of raspberry vodka per mg wanted we went big 
Melt other supply according to cc size of bear form minus cc of raw blend
Fill each bear with drol cc
Rest of the way with other mix.
Let set up and be rubber
KEEP outa reach of children and wife unless she wants a hairy back


----------



## jacked391 (Aug 4, 2013)

Nice!!


----------



## highdrum (Aug 4, 2013)

that is fucking awesome, will pretty much work with any liquid oral solution?  These are the like the supercharged gummy vitamins for big boys lol


----------



## srd1 (Aug 4, 2013)

Leave it to IB gummy bear aas that is just fucking awsome! I would have never even thought of such a thing inovation at its finest IB


----------



## FamBam209 (Aug 4, 2013)

Gotta get Haribo in on this action...Global monopoly do not pass go do not collect 200$


----------



## jacked391 (Aug 4, 2013)

Lmao yup yup


----------



## basskiller (Aug 4, 2013)

Made some but used anavar and a different recipe  last year

http://pharmlabs.unc.edu/video2.php?legacy/2001_gummy.flv


----------



## Nattydread (Aug 4, 2013)

Damn! IB that is awesome.


----------



## Ironbuilt (Aug 7, 2013)

Ate the bears i took thru airport security In a harbo package and even offered one to this semi hot tsa agent. 
Like i told natty i got breast molds 25 to a sheet at a porn bakery store..why eat a bear when u can suk drolbreastys..¿


----------



## AnaSCI (Aug 7, 2013)

Any pictures of the GummyDrols or TittyDrol


----------



## FamBam209 (Aug 7, 2013)

^^^*^^lmfao


----------



## Ironbuilt (Aug 7, 2013)

AnaSCI said:


> Any pictures of the GummyDrols or TittyDrol



Well imagine these as the bears same concept but 50 count and that's not my voice cause puberty was a long time ago .lol


Gummy Bear Mold For GettingCrafty101 - YouTube


----------



## Ironbuilt (Aug 7, 2013)

AnaSCI said:


> Any pictures of the GummyDrols or TittyDrol



Now imagine this set as a 200 count 50mg a nibble.. 


Softleaves N100 Silicone Breast Forms Sizes , Colour and Shape used not Breast prosthesis - YouTube


----------



## Ironbuilt (Aug 7, 2013)

If anyones offended talk to Anasci he pushed me into this..but ill say I'm sorry for the two ...lol get it? 2 magabites..


----------



## turbobusa (Aug 7, 2013)

Offended?! Shit i'm smilin!....Life's still kinda fun.... T


----------



## Nattydread (Aug 8, 2013)

Offended nah, I'm lickin my lips over here.


----------



## Daniel11 (Aug 8, 2013)

Greatest idea I've seen in a long time.


----------



## Aquascutum828 (Aug 8, 2013)

You are a genius!


----------



## Ironbuilt (Aug 8, 2013)

Oh hey Aqua dont you need a sack a bears or i could make those gummy swedish fish for your birthday..also hows the cops doing on random they assume AAS use on people you told us about last year?..


----------



## Humana (Aug 8, 2013)

Hmmmmmm, now it just got interesting.  Looking into this asap.  :headbang:  Thanks ironbuilt.


----------



## AtomAnt (Aug 8, 2013)

Humana said:


> Hmmmmmm, now it just got interesting.  Looking into this asap.  :headbang:  Thanks ironbuilt.



I can see Humana adding "special gummy bears" to his list.  Can you imagine that?


----------



## Phoe2006 (Aug 8, 2013)

Hell yea that would be awesome if he made all his orals like this you'd have people all around getting jacked off gummy bears lmfao.


----------



## Humana (Aug 8, 2013)

AtomAnt said:


> I can see Humana adding "special gummy bears" to his list.  Can you imagine that?



Already checking into this.    I am very much interested in this.  I'm also wandering..why not hard candy?  If anyone can tell me let me know cuz even that sounds pretty cool.  If you think about it, it's basicall adding in the proper amount of raw just like making caps.  Now the dosage in each piece of candy or gummy bear might be different per piece though...kinda like caps as well.  :love1:


----------



## Humana (Aug 8, 2013)

Phoe2006 said:


> Hell yea that would be awesome if he made all his orals like this you'd have people all around getting jacked off gummy bears lmfao.



gym rat 1:  Hey man...what are you on?  Your blowin up like crazy.

gym rat 2:  Lemon drops.  

gym rat 1:  I don't believe a word you say anymore. 

gym rat 2:  Ok, well don't but that's what I'm on.  Lemon Drops.  

LOL


----------



## meterman5 (Aug 11, 2013)

Ok so the simpleton in me is still trying to clarify the math with these. If I wanted to make 200 5mg vitamin flavored gummie bears I would need  

1G vitamin powder
Gelatin
flavoring
grain alcohol to dissolve compound 
small boobie molds (or your favorite)

I would have to know the amount each mold of whatever shape takes in cc. Here is where I am getting off track. 

I don't have experience making liquid orals so even trying to make said supplement at that dosage is a challenge in of itself. This is for a female so I have to keep it low. I could make something at 50mg/ml but then I still need to chop it down to make the bears. The candy would be very convenient for this person.

Thanks for any help in pointing me in the right direction.


----------



## Ironbuilt (Aug 11, 2013)

So whats the question .ure thinking tooo deep.if each bear is 1/2 oz x 200 = 100oz total liquid,  what size are your molds.? Use a 3 cc syringe add water till level so u  know...,

Is female fit? Post pic please..


----------



## solegenius (Aug 13, 2013)

Looks great but I would wind up eating a few dozen gummy bears and wind up needing a new liver lol.


----------



## Nattydread (Aug 13, 2013)

Can't wait for someone to come out with these. 
I hate it when I got to take my tabs a work and nosey co workers are like hey what are those pink pills and white pills and yellow ones.


----------



## swolesearcher (Aug 13, 2013)

hahahahahahahah  you are a genius IB!! 
naughty boy


----------



## Ironbuilt (Aug 13, 2013)

Hey mofo i saw a 2lb bear mold
Add 100g and cuddle it as u head back home and nibble on toes preworkout bro


----------



## swolesearcher (Aug 15, 2013)

Ironbuilt said:


> Hey mofo i saw a 2lb bear mold
> Add 100g and cuddle it as u head back home and nibble on toes preworkout bro



ahhahahahahahha :sSig_youtheman:
i don`t think i would resist if i had it in my hands i might eat the whole teddy bear straight away


----------



## Humana (Aug 15, 2013)

Still working on this idea.  Thanks ironbuilt for the new ideas.  I just saw a commercial for gummy vitamins and still like  "hell, yeah, this can be, will be done."  :headbang:


----------



## Nattydread (Aug 15, 2013)

Let me know when they are ready Humana. I'll take some off your hands for sure.


----------



## FordFan (Aug 25, 2013)

Love this!!


----------



## Ironbuilt (Aug 25, 2013)

Theyre a no brainer. We made winny /fdrin  jello shots yesterday and i sold em at the gym as whey shots to my bros for preworkout. The girls dig my varfish as gifts..


----------



## Ironbuilt (Aug 25, 2013)

Got u covered mofo..no worries..u see the 1 lb bear online?  Yeah nibble on that from me and become jr yetty..


----------



## joshck (Aug 25, 2013)

Lol I need to start lifting at ur gym...gummies sound good...


----------



## swolesearcher (Aug 25, 2013)

Ironbuilt said:


> Got u covered mofo..no worries..u see the 1 lb bear online?  Yeah nibble on that from me and become jr yetty..



:yeahthat:  yeah i wanna become jr yetty!!


----------



## joh9356 (Sep 5, 2013)

Damn I about pissed my pants reading these....


----------



## zezazi (Oct 17, 2013)

so pretty much if i get this right,

jello mix, alc (w/ powder dissolved) in gummy bear molds? thinkin bout making some proviron and viagra gbears


----------



## Nattydread (Oct 17, 2013)

Check out the new newsletter. They posted it there also.

Does that make IB a cook book author???


----------



## Enigmatic707 (Oct 17, 2013)

Ironbuilt said:


> Got u covered mofo..no worries..u see the 1 lb bear online?  Yeah nibble on that from me and become jr yetty..



LoL


----------



## zezazi (Oct 17, 2013)

Nattydread said:


> Check out the new newsletter. They posted it there also.
> 
> Does that make IB a cook book author???



inb4 ib and martha stewart release a dvdset


----------



## Ironbuilt (Oct 17, 2013)

zezazi said:


> so pretty much if i get this right,
> 
> jello mix, alc (w/ powder dissolved) in gummy bear molds? thinkin bout making some proviron and viagra gbears



No son.. Grab the Anasci newsletter oct and follow the crazy cook there.


----------



## Daniel11 (Nov 12, 2013)

I'm getting setup to make me some DynoBol gummys and some DrolBears.  

In the spring I'm gonna make AnaWorms.


----------



## Sully (Aug 18, 2015)

I don't usually bump old threads, but I need some help with this. Does anyone have a recipe for these gummies without using alcohol? Is it even doable? I've been google searching the last few days and can't come up with anything. Looking to order some raws and make a big batch of Var gummies.


----------



## sodzl (Aug 18, 2015)

Lil' Sully said:


> I don't usually bump old threads, but I need some help with this. Does anyone have a recipe for these gummies without using alcohol? Is it even doable? I've been google searching the last few days and can't come up with anything. Looking to order some raws and make a big batch of Var gummies.



What about PEG300? Possibly


----------



## S2K05 (Nov 25, 2015)

Only saw this now. What a genius idea. If anyone know anything more about this let us learn.


----------



## AnaSCI (Nov 25, 2015)

S2K05 said:


> Only saw this now. What a genius idea. If anyone know anything more about this let us learn.



Not sure which issue but the breakdown was posted in one of the AnaSCI Newsletters.


----------



## Phoe2006 (Nov 26, 2015)

AnaSCI said:


> Not sure which issue but the breakdown was posted in one of the AnaSCI Newsletters.




On a side note were there any plans on a next one?


----------



## S2K05 (Nov 26, 2015)

AnaSCI said:


> Not sure which issue but the breakdown was posted in one of the AnaSCI Newsletters.



Didn't read the newsletter and don't know how to find it. So are you telling that this damage the powder?


----------



## greggy (Nov 27, 2015)

It was issue 10
http://www.anasci.org/vB/anasci-newsletters/33647-anasci-newsletter-issue-10-a.html


----------



## squatster (Nov 28, 2015)

How do you only eat 1 gummy abomb or any gum thing in 1 sitting?
I eat 1 - I have to have another - and another and another
So I can't have gummy juice
My gym bag always has candy in it.


----------



## S2K05 (Nov 30, 2015)

greggy said:


> It was issue 10
> http://www.anasci.org/vB/anasci-newsletters/33647-anasci-newsletter-issue-10-a.html



Thanks! :headbang:


----------



## Mad (Dec 5, 2015)

*Love it!*


----------



## dr.ziegler (Dec 5, 2015)

Get the Gummy Worm molds and make some "Winnie Worms"!!!


----------



## ParanoidFitness (Dec 5, 2015)

I'm still waiting for the suppositories...


----------



## Sully (Dec 6, 2015)

squatster said:


> How do you only eat 1 gummy abomb or any gum thing in 1 sitting?
> I eat 1 - I have to have another - and another and another
> So I can't have gummy juice
> My gym bag always has candy in it.



Then I guess you would just be super duper swole if u made some of these!


----------



## The Grim Repper (Dec 6, 2015)

I would add Synthergine to the recipe.


----------

